

Roamad – The Voice Service Everyone Deserves - sr_banksy
https://www.roamad.co/

======
smt88
Don't care about any of the features listed on the front page. GV does those
fine, and I don't find them useful, anyway.

I do care about: ringing multiple phones, being able to receive/respond to
group MMS, and integrating with Hangouts. Obviously the last one is
impossible.

~~~
smt88
Coincidentally, Google _just_ announced a Hangouts update that fixes my MMS
issue.

So I can't see any reason GV is inadequate, and it's also created/maintained
by a large company that I know won't be dead in 6 months.

~~~
sr_banksy
True. But AFAIK GV is limited to US numbers. Roamad allows you to provision
numbers globally. As someone who travels a lot that's important to me. Gmail
like filtering is something I care about for my phone calls.

~~~
smt88
I understand spam filtering, but I'm curious what "Gmail-like" filtering
means. Meaning different voicemail messages or screening settings for
different callers?

~~~
sr_banksy
Yea, different VM messages and screening settings for different numbers or
callers. I've been using it to filter calls on an overseas number that reaches
me only at certain times of the day.

